

N.Y.P.D. Plans Initiatives to Fight Terrorism and Improve Community Relations - geetee
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/30/nyregion/nypd-plans-initiatives-to-fight-terrorism-and-improve-community-relations.html

======
Ephiarsis
" (...) partol officers (...) more time to visit with community members (...)
also include more high-powered weapons (...)"

Interesting to mention those two facts in one sentence.

